# Air 50 RTA Kit



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

1.Battery Dimensions: 34 *22.5*58mm
2.Battery Capacity: 1200mAh
3.Power Mode: 7.0W-15.0W
4.Power Mode Compatibility: 0.2Ω-3.0Ω / TC Mode Compatibility: 0.15Ω-1.0Ω
5.TC Mode: Three Heating Coil to select (Ni /Ti /Ss ) Temperature Control Range: 100℃-315℃ / 212℉-600℉

Specifications of Air RTA
1.Capacity: 1.8ml
2.Size: Φ20*L40mm
3.Material: pyrex glass+stainless steel

Reactions: Like 1


----------

